# Adult Cable Vest Top Turkish style (k)



## maybebabydesigns (Dec 11, 2012)

This is an adult cabled version based on the popular Turkish style vests.

As it is worked in Aran it knits quite quickly with some traditional cable patterns.

There are no seams as it is knitted in one piece, and is laced at the side for a more comfortable fit

It is in 3 sizes which are detailed below

SIZES 
S = 30/32 - M = 34/36 - L = 38/40 Bust

Total length 
27 - 27.5 - 28

REQUIREMENTS 
400 - 450 - 450 Aran wool

5mm needles 
4.50mm crochet hook 
5mm double pointed needles for I-Cord 
2 Buttons or toggles

TENSION 
19 x 22 sts = 10 x 10cms st.st

The pattern is available from my website and the cost is £2.99 approx $5.00 US

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/adult-cable-vest-pattern

http://www.etsy.com/uk/listing/191311133/adult-cable-vest-in-aran-instant


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

That is beautiful! And I think I have the perfect yarn for it!

Thank You!


----------



## DonnieK (Nov 23, 2011)

That is such a beautiful vest and I really love the back of it! What a great design.


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

That's beautiful and I'm sure it will be very popular :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## amudaus (Nov 8, 2011)

Congratulations on such a beautiful design..Your knitting shows it off to perfection.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

How clever of you! It's lovely.


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

LOVE the cablework!


----------



## Patsy Ruth (Apr 19, 2013)

You did an excellent job putting this one together. It is gorgeous.


----------



## oge designs (Aug 14, 2012)

Beautiful cable work, and a fabulous design


----------



## wjeanc (Nov 15, 2012)

Beautiful. I especially like the lacing on the sides so it is adjustable.

Great pattern.


----------



## belleflower (Apr 23, 2013)

I love the cables in this topxx


----------



## mosmith (Oct 18, 2012)

Love, love, love it........get the message.....


----------



## deshka (Apr 6, 2011)

That is one beautiful work of art. I love cables and arans. I really like the cable with one side seed/moss stitch. What a wonderful job you have done there.


----------



## randiejg (Oct 29, 2011)

Lovely, sophisticated design. Wish it came in just a bit larger size.


----------



## cleantea (Nov 11, 2012)

this is fabulous. I love it, I agree though it is a pity it cannot be in a bigger size. I would love to knit this.


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

this is beautiful


----------



## maybebabydesigns (Dec 11, 2012)

Thank you for your kind comment. I am sure if you used a slightly bigger needle it would come out bigger especially as it has laces at the side to make it adjustable 



cleantea said:


> this is fabulous. I love it, I agree though it is a pity it cannot be in a bigger size. I would love to knit this.


----------



## Overlander (Jun 25, 2014)

Beautiful work, I love cables of any kind and this is just full of them.


----------

